# Anyone looking to rehome a boy? - Melb/Australia



## poopandpee (Jun 30, 2020)

Because of Covid, many shelters aren't taking in as many animals as they used to, ESPECIALLY rabbits. I wonder if people are just letting them loose now? 
My poor girl is still alone and I've been keeping an eye out for boys everywhere (newspapers, shelters, gumtree)
If anyone is looking to rehome their boy in Melbourne Australia please PM me!

Looking for a smaller breed (Lop preferred but open as long as they have the right temperament)
My girl is 3 years old, 2.2kg, looking for a boy around same age/size (but open to others as long as he's not too hyper) I read size doesn't matter for bonding but I worry if he bit her she won't run fast enough or at all and it will really hurt her.
Non-dominating behaviour, friendly temperament


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 1, 2020)

Where do you live? Hopefully somebody close has one!


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 2, 2020)

I managed to get one!


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 2, 2020)

Hurray! What is he like?


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 2, 2020)

no idea yet! he's only been home for an hr, I've left them both alone to rest as it's been a long day/drive.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 2, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Hurray! What is he like?


What does he LOOK like, then?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 2, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 12, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> What does he LOOK like, then?


ugly with a cute mouth


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 12, 2020)

Can you share a picture?


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 12, 2020)

I'd like to see an ugly rabbit with a cute mouth myself!


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 12, 2020)

oh gosh guys I feel bad, I am thinking of returning him coz his energy levels are too high for my disabled girl. On the occasion that they do meet for a few mins, his fat body humping her is really stressing out her weak legs and she's extra sluggish.

I saw RSPCA has a friendly boy up for adoption, they look the same and same age, I wonder if they are long lost brother/sisters.. is it bad if I swap them D:


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 12, 2020)

Nah it is not. If you can return him and get the calmer boy instead, it will be better for both parties involved. Don't feel bad about it!


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you Catlyn, I will try and ring them tomorrow and see what they say. I know he loves my girl (or could be his hormones) he rarely leaves her side in the room. I feel horrible but he needs a girl that is strong to handle his voluptuous body humps and my girl needs a calm boy to not stress her legs.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah, that's why swapping the boys is probably the better idea for your girl bun and for you too. Pretty sure that it's the boy's hormones that cause him to be so mounty. 
The rspca is sure to understand your situation if you explain it to them, so you don't have to feel bad at all!


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 12, 2020)

I attempted but couldn't go through with it, I look at his stupid face and he's done nothing wrong to be sent away. Hopefully he calms down coz at present, his personality is too bombastic and his fat ass is too voluptuous for my girl.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 13, 2020)

How big is he? If he's not fixed yet then you should find a vet that does it so that he could be chill around her after his hormones have calmed. Otherwise it would stress the she-bunny more than is needed.


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 13, 2020)

he is just an average size bunny, but my girl is small and long (slug bunny), she doesn't fill out the shape of a healthy bun. I am hesitant to give her anymore pellets coz that's just gna add more weight to her legs and she alraedy doesn't eat much of her cecotropes.
He is desexed, it's week 3 at present. At least he stopped spraying me and the walls now lol


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 13, 2020)

Then, hopefully, in a couple of weeks he will indeed calm down a little!


----------



## Aspen’sbuns (Jul 13, 2020)

poopandpee said:


> he is just an average size bunny, but my girl is small and long (slug bunny), she doesn't fill out the shape of a healthy bun. I am hesitant to give her anymore pellets coz that's just gna add more weight to her legs and she alraedy doesn't eat much of her cecotropes.
> He is desexed, it's week 3 at present. At least he stopped spraying me and the walls now lol


Hi there!!! There is no shame in not keeping the little bun, you have to do what’s right for the bun you have that’s disabled! I don’t know your buns obviously, but I would definitely suggest a calmer bun. While the desexing will stop the hormonal behaviours, it will not change the buns personality. Can I suggest though, that if you do decide to surrender the boy you have, to possibly surrender him to a rabbit rescue like Freedom for Farmed rabbits? They also have heaps of buns, and may even have one suitable to bond with your girl!


----------



## Sunshine's Fine (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm sorry I don't have any helpful advice, except I did have a male bunny who was in love with my arm. He humped me every time I got near him. I had him neutered and it calmed down a lot, but it did take a bit of time. He turned into the sweetest, most loving bun I've ever had. You might want to keep him a little longer if it's only been 3 weeks. Also, I got rid of his "girlfriend" a stuffed giraffe as the vet said those kind of things would remind him of his earlier behaviour. Only you will know what works for you and your little girl-bun. I hope it all works out for all of you. Please, can we see a pic of an ugly bunny with a cute mouth?? 

This was my sweet Hector. He passed Sep 1/15


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jul 14, 2020)

If you are interested in adopting, the Rabbit Run-Away Orphanage is in Victoria
Rabbit rescue | Olinda | Rabbit Run-Away Orphanage


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 14, 2020)

JazzPizzazz said:


> If you are interested in adopting, the Rabbit Run-Away Orphanage is in Victoria
> Rabbit rescue | Olinda | Rabbit Run-Away Orphanage


That's where I got my girl  I did ask about a boy many times but Judy is taking in less bunnies due to covid so she can manage.


----------



## poopandpee (Jul 14, 2020)

here he is. I will take try take a photo of his face another time. I never have my phone on me when I'm with them.
I do feeding sessions together (grass, pellets and veggies) for now, another 5 days til its 4 weeks and I can attempt to bond.
See how my girl doesn't fill out a healthy shape, the boy is a ball.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 14, 2020)

She is so adorable! He doesn't look too big compared to her but i guess it's the "healthy mass" on him.
Good luck with bonding them in a few weeks and we'll be waiting for his mugshot!


----------



## Aspen’sbuns (Jul 14, 2020)

poopandpee said:


> View attachment 49339
> 
> here he is. I will take try take a photo of his face another time. I never have my phone on me when I'm with them.
> I do feeding sessions together (grass, pellets and veggies) for now, another 5 days til its 4 weeks and I can attempt to bond.
> See how my girl doesn't fill out a healthy shape, the boy is a ball.


Good luck bonding them together!!! Freedom for farmed rabbits also has a heap of bunnies, and they are in Melbourne too. It’s worth giving them a call if this bond doesn’t work out!


----------



## poopandpee (Aug 1, 2020)

An update they are bonded. I did not end up doing any sessions and just housed them together 5 weeks after he was desexed since there were never any fighting. I got them a memory foam mat to use as a bed and layered it with towels and fleece with cardboard as a roof lol.


----------

